
Don't fear the robots; they won't kill jobs - hownottowrite
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wallace-robots-commentary-idUSKBN14A2CL
======
magneticnorth
From the article: "But the new jobs panic is exaggerated and misplaced. For
one thing, political and social caution may block some of the potential uses"

Sounds to me like: Our worry & tendency toward caution is unnecessary, because
our tendency toward caution will keep us safe?

